# R.E.D. impact wrist guards size advice



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

how did u calculate your hand circumference ? string around the wrist ?

edit stupid me its right there on the site...

according tot he site i am 8 inch so medium but i bought myself a large today... it was jsut more comfortable

plus.. if u are going to wear it over your glove liner i would go with the large.. because i would wear my glove liner then my wrist guard then the glove itself


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh yea forgot about my glove liners, good call, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

